# What is the lumen output of a Maglite 2AA?



## nzbazza (Aug 20, 2007)

Title says it all. I want to know the lumen output of a standard halogen 2AA Minimag.

I'm planning to give a talk on how far portable lighting has advanced in the last 20 years to a technical interest group (electrical/electronics). However I think that most people there would believe that a 2AA maglite is a pretty good torch. I'm doing to cover things such as LED's (swear word in this forum I know, sorry), regulation electronics, batteries and chemistries. Also any advice on high powered incandescents would be helpful.

TIA.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## nzbazza (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info Aircraft800.:twothumbs


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 20, 2007)

nzbazza said:


> Thanks for the info Aircraft800.:twothumbs


 
No Problem!

All of the spec. for Mags can be found at the Mag Instruments website.


----------



## mdocod (Aug 20, 2007)

in my experience I'd say a minimag is closer to 5 lumens..


----------



## lightemup (Aug 20, 2007)

+1 with Mdocod. My E1e is meant to be 15 lumens. The ol minimag doesn't light a candle next to it. Especially when its batteries are not absolutely fresh.


----------



## Dung Beetle (Aug 20, 2007)

I think you should do a comparison with a mod mini mag and a mod "C" with 

the standard mag-lite and :wow: them and  them.


----------



## labrat (Aug 20, 2007)

Flashlight Reviews, Maglite Minimag 2AA:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglight_minimag.htm

Flashlight Reviews, Surefire E1e:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_e1e.htm


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd say 5 to 7 lumens on a good day. The E1e smokes the minimag and it is rated at only 15 lumens.


----------



## nzbazza (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I would have to agree that the 15lm spec'ed does seem optimistic and that perhaps 5 lm is more realistic, especially since the bulbs go dim very quickly from tungsten deposits on the bulb and no regulation. I was planning on comparing a minimag with a fenix l2d-ce, representive of the current state of the art with 2AA torches. Also maglite's spec for runtime of 5.5 hrs is also very "optimistic"!


----------



## KingGlamis (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool project, please post again after you give the speech and let us know how it went. And maybe even take a wax candle with you, it might be brighter than the Mini Mag.


----------



## davidt (Aug 20, 2007)

You would think after all these years they could use a different bulb. Even with the same 5-7 lumens they could at least use gas filled bulbs to retard tungsten deposits.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 3, 2007)

On the Action-Lights website, they list it at *5.3 Lumens*.
This sounds about right.


Hafta' say that i agree Mag's claim of 15 Lumens is WAY too (uhmm) optimistic.


Perhaps that's with Brand-New cells, for the first 10 seconds. 



BTW, my Mini-Maglite story is here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/141266


Tells about my first impressions of this "fantastic little flashlight",
way back in 1984, when it was first introduced. 


Hope your presentation goes well.
I know that we (as Flashaholics) would LOVE to hear it !
(or at least read a transcript) 


Please let us know how it goes, OK ?


Good Luck.

_


----------



## MikeSalt (Sep 3, 2007)

Minimag 2AA is rated at 15.2 lumens at the bulb, with fresh cells. After optical losses, and 5 minutes of drain on the battery, about 5 lumens is a sensible number. The reason The Surefire E1E creams the Minimag is that the stated lumens is the ABSOLUTE MINIMUM that exit the front window. SureFire are known to underestimate their lumens too.

It is unlikely that Mag will update the bulbs because they will still sell regardless. This is a called 'riding the reputation'. A company can make so much of a name for themselves that they get complacent. Mercedes are guilty of this too, the quality has really gone downhill recently. I was in hysterics during the summer floods at the number of broken down Mercedes I saw. There I was in a classic mk1 Punto hitting the floodwater as fast as I like, completely showering the car, and not a misplaced murmur from the engine at all. Remember, simplicity IS reliability.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 3, 2007)

If you want to impress on them how much difference the bulb and battery can make, bring an ordinary Minimag and an Auroralite Minimag. Have fun giving your talk!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 8, 2007)

15 lumens from a standard 2AA Mini-Mag?

Only in the Land of Make-Believe. :tinfoil:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is a crude picture of E1E and minimag side by side. No need to tell you which is which

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/Patriot222/Picture8.jpg

Sorry about the link...my HTML pics aren't working for some reason....grrr


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 9, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> If you want to impress on them how much difference the bulb and battery can make, bring an ordinary Minimag and an Auroralite Minimag.



+1 

I've been talking with a lady with poor eyesight about the power of modern lights for months, with nothing but more questions. I finally get my own (L0D Rebel 80) and ask to see her Mag Solitaire. She plays with the Fenix for a few minutes then turns on the old incan. "it must be the batteries" she says. She's used it for years and so quickly acclimated to the extra light that the old one must be malfuctioning... 

I quickly install a brand new Duracell with the same results. Within a few minutes, she's asking me which Fenix she should order. An L1T 2.0, naturally.

Never underestimate the power of a demonstration.


----------



## yellow (Sep 9, 2007)

be preapared, that someone might ask for current consumption and then the turbo mode of the L2D-CE will no longer be comparable.

if someone mentions cost (of the flashlight), take into account that the bulbs of the MM are costy when the light is used much. From my personal experience they last 5-7 hours, which is one full and another half set of batteries. I always hated that.
Also I hated the MMs to switch themselves on in the pocket.

would be interested in the outcome, could You please update us after the event?


----------

